# UV Sterilizer for 55 - Fluval 405



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Without breaking the bank, what would you folks recommend? 

Thanks in advance.  

Oh yeah. And happy new year and all that good stuff. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have very little experience with UV sterilizers. I've only had my one - a 9W Green Killing Machine rated for 50G tanks, but it works great.

Are you planning on adding one directly to the tank, or in line with your canister filter? Here is a link to both in-tank and in-line UV sterilizers for aquariums:

Small UV Sterilizers Ultraviolet Ultra Violet Sterilization

Question: Why are you looking at UV sterilizers? Green water problem? The reason I ask is because there are many more thrifty ways to take care of what most UV sterilizers are designed to do.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is your definition of breaking the bank? I have them on my 75 and 2-125s. I have soley to try and kill parasites/protozoa in the water. I have 2 Coralife 36W 12x twist and a 25W lifeguard aquatics. Hard to say how well they do.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I was speaking to the owner of the LFS I go to a few months ago and I was looking at buying a UV, his words were UV's are good for Algae but rather than buy a UV find out whats causing the Algae and sort that.

You can kill Ich with them but for this to happen I'm sure the water has to be exposed to the UV light for at least 2.5 seconds, on most UV's the water will be pumped past faster than this.

If you do buy 1 remember you dont run it 24hours per day.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The Coralife 12X is a fairly decent UV sterilizer for the money, but to be honest is probably a little overkill on your tank. Do you have a large issue with parasites and other nasty buggies in your water? If you do, it might be worth rectifying where they're coming from rather than spending money on another UV sterilizer that may or may not do anything to help your aquarium.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

use a coralife 9 watt. When i was researching UV steralizers i read that you have to make sure there is sufficent exposer time for the water to pass over the light. So if your filter was to strong it would shot the water though it too fast and not really do anything.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Went with the 9W Turbo Twist. 

A little uneasy about getting it hooked onto the filter hose just yet, but I'm going to give it a shot this evening.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Scuff said:


> The Coralife 12X is a fairly decent UV sterilizer for the money, but to be honest is probably a little overkill on your tank. Do you have a large issue with parasites and other nasty buggies in your water? If you do, it might be worth rectifying where they're coming from rather than spending money on another UV sterilizer that may or may not do anything to help your aquarium.


Yeah, I get the occasional mild ichs and things that somehow manage to work themselves out with a little extra heat and Focus mixed in with food...but with the tank being planted, I'd just rather go with something that wipes the majority of that crap out of the water.


----------

